# Virgin Media Broadband and a wireless router



## PeteBaldwin (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey. Basically my situation is that I have bought a new wireless router (Phillips SNB5600) and I have Virgin Media 2mb broadband. When I plug the ethernet cable into my computer from the modem, the internet works. When I plug the router in, the router gets picked up by my computer. However, when I plug the ethernet cable from the modem into the router, the computer doesn't pick up the net. It connects to the router but doesn't also connect to the internet.

Any ideas? Cheers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try powering down the modem, connecting the router, then turning on the modem first, wait a minute, turn on the router.

The make/model of the modem would be real useful here too.


----------



## PeteBaldwin (Dec 11, 2004)

I tried that earlier but it isn't working. 

The Modem is the standard Virgin Media one. When it was NTL, it was called the NTL:200. It has a model number on it (e08c007).

Here's a pic: http://www.cableforum.co.uk/images/ntl250a.jpg


----------

